# Rough Collie Barking



## Wayne902 (May 19, 2011)

This is my first post here...

I have a lovely 4-year-old rough collie. We live along a street that has quite a bit of foot traffic. Every time a person goes by our home, our collie barks - very loudly and continuously - until the person is 100-yards away or out of sight. Our neighbors have spoken with us and one even called the police (who issued us a warning).

This is my third rough collie in my life. Neither of the other two had this barking (or territorial barking).

I have been through obedience training with him when he was 5-months - and re-enrolled him last summer at age 3 (on advice of the police).

We have tried using the spray bottle when he's indoors but that does not help. We have tried using positive training and that worked for a few weeks and then the barking returned.

We had another dog live with us last fall. My daughter came home for 3-months last fall and her dog (a miniature mix-breed) kept our rough collie quiet. They got along quite well and it seemed the presence of another dog helped quiet him. But then in November, my dauighter moved out and the barking returned.

I walk him often and let him co-mingle with other dogs.

The barking I thought he might out-grow but it is out-of-control. We have a fenced yard and he'll run from one end the 70-feet to the other end and then back, barking. If he's indoors, he'll bark and pull-down our window blinds. If he's outdoors, one neighbor will call us so we keep him indoor more often than not.

Our collie has been neutered (at age 7-months) and is not "normal-eyed." (He has the Collie Eye Abnormality.) He has a skin hot-spots that he'll bite at; but the vet told us 2-weeks ago the hot-spots are from the soap used during grooming. Otherwise, we believe he's in very good health.

I am at wit's end with his barking.

What advice can people offer?

Thank you.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess it may be related to socialization. Maybe if you put him onleash and stood in front of the house as people go by, it might help calm things down. You might also create a 'reverse' donation box filled with little treats, and ask everyone that walks by to take a donation and give it to your dog ????


----------

